# Worldmark West Yellowstone



## joanncanary (Apr 23, 2022)

Is there any chance of getting a 2 or 3 bedroom at Yellowstone for mid September 2023 at the 9 month mark?


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 23, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> Is there any chance of getting a 2 or 3 bedroom at Yellowstone for mid September 2023 at the 9 month mark?


Yellowstone is always booked up beginning May until approximately the last week of October. HOWEVER, if one is persistent and keeps checking back, you can probably piece together a reservation (this has been my observation). If you asked this question about Marina Dunes, for example, I would say no way, but Yellowstone is something I would think is POSSIBLE but not guaranteed…


----------



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2022)

You could waitlist it. 

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> You could waitlist it.
> 
> Bill


Yes, great idea! I just never think of this, but I have seen lots of folks post about frequent success with the waitlist!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 23, 2022)

Waitlist is your friend in West Yellowstone, especially for dates after Labor Day. I did exactly that for September two years ago, and I got a call within just a few months.  People say they want that timeframe, but when the units come available, they decline. So I say definitely go for it.

Dave


----------

